# Massachusetts announces plan to stop housing inmates at maximum security prison MCI-Cedar Junction



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Two-year plan to end operations at a maximum security prison


Citing the state's historic low prison population and the prisons' "exorbitant maintenance costs," officials plan to gradually end the use of the prison.




www.wcvb.com


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep. Not enough criminals out there… Ohhhhh wait. Maybe if the DAs actually prosecuted criminals instead of kissing them.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I get that the place is crumbling... but who's to blame for its neglect?


----------

